# Exchanges with RCI



## t3jjj (Feb 17, 2009)

We just returned from a week at AKL.   While there, my wife and I attended the DVC presentation.  While we are not going to buy directly from Disney, we have a preliminary agreement on a resale (of course, Disney has the ROFR).  Anyway, during the presentation I learned some interesting information and thought I would pass it along to anyone that is interested.

RCI is considered part of the Disney World Passport Collection. For those resorts in the RCI system (too numerous to list), there is no exchange fee.  For RCI resorts outside the World Passport Collection but within RCI, the standard $95 fee applies to exchanges.

To trade into RCI, they provided a nightly exchange points chart as follows:

Studio Low Season Sun-Thu 12 points
Studio Low Season Fri-Sat 23 points

Studio Mid Season Sun-Thu 15 points
Studio Mid Season Fri-Sat 24 points

Studio High Season Sun-Thu 16 points
Studio High Season Fri-Sat 27 points

One-Bedroom Low Season Sun-Thu 14 points
One-Bedroom Low Season Fri-Sat 27 points

One-Bedroom Mid Season Sun-Thu 16 points
One-Bedroom Mid Season Fri-Sat 32 points

One-Bedroom High Season Sun-Thu 18 points
One-Bedroom High Season Fri-Sat 35 points

Two-Bedroom Low Season Sun-Thu 34 points
Two-Bedroom Low Season Fri-Sat 53 points

Two-Bedroom Mid Season Sun-Thu 39 points
Two-Bedroom Mid Season Fri-Sat 61 points

Two-Bedroom High Season Sun-Thu 41 points
Two-Bedroom High Season Fri-Sat 72 points

To trade into RCI, they provided a weekly exchange points chart as follows:

One-Bedroom Low Season 124 points
One-Bedroom Mid Season 144 points
One-Bedroom High Season 160 points

Two-Bedroom Low Season 207 points
Two-Bedroom Mid Season 252 points
Two-Bedroom High Season 270 points

I know we will not utilize alot of RCI exchanges, but thought somebody may find this information useful.


----------



## spiceycat (Feb 18, 2009)

now confused - though the $95 fee was charged regardless. unless you were staying with a DVC or going with DL.


----------



## t3jjj (Feb 18, 2009)

spiceycat said:


> now confused - though the $95 fee was charged regardless. unless you were staying with a DVC or going with DL.



The salesman we spoke with specifically said there is no fee.  I am a little skeptical as well.  The new DVC we are buying has extra points with it that have to be used by September, so we are going to take those and put them into RCI.  We will see what happens.


----------



## JonathanIT (Mar 15, 2009)

The last time I went to a DVC presentation was a couple years ago.  I had just bought HGVC but was interested in DVC also (as I like to go to WDW several times a year).  I ended up buying more points with HGVC in the end because I thought that DVC was too limited and more expensive (even though I love Disney).  I have enjoyed all the HGVC properties in Orlando many times since. Anyway, I digress.. my real question is about RCI.

At the time of the presentation, I remember being told that DVC no longer belonged to RCI; they had switched to an affiliation with II.  They mentioned something about the "declining quality of RCI was no longer up to Disney standards" as a reason (even though I'm not sure I believed it).

Recently however, I noticed that some people have booked DVC properties through RCI.  What is the current status of booking DVC properties through RCI?  Can I book DVC through RCI with my HGVC points?  That would be awesome!


----------



## EAM (Mar 15, 2009)

JonathanIT said:


> The last time I went to a DVC presentation was a couple years ago.  I had just bought HGVC but was interested in DVC also (as I like to go to WDW several times a year).  I ended up buying more points with HGVC in the end because I thought that DVC was too limited and more expensive (even though I love Disney).  I have enjoyed all the HGVC properties in Orlando many times since. Anyway, I digress.. my real question is about RCI.
> 
> At the time of the presentation, I remember being told that DVC no longer belonged to RCI; they had switched to an affiliation with II.  They mentioned something about the "declining quality of RCI was no longer up to Disney standards" as a reason (even though I'm not sure I believed it).
> 
> Recently however, I noticed that some people have booked DVC properties through RCI.  What is the current status of booking DVC properties through RCI?  Can I book DVC through RCI with my HGVC points?  That would be awesome!


DVC recently dropped its II affiliation and is now affiliated with RCI.  There have been many sightings of DVC in RCI, both in points and weeks.  Poor traders don't see them in weeks, though.


----------



## CouchTater (Apr 19, 2009)

I was able to get a trade into DVC with my Gold Crown RCI resort for Dec. At the time there was many weeks listed. I am a weeks owner. My resort has dropped to a Silver Crown this year and DVC properties are no longer listed as much as two years out. Apparently weeks owner must have a Gold Crown to trade in. Thankful I was able to get in when I did.


----------



## Lisa P (Apr 19, 2009)

JonathanIT, others have posted that they've been able to confirm trades into DVC using their HGVC points.  You should have no problem.


----------



## kool_kat (Apr 19, 2009)

I was able to get a 2 bedroom at Beach Club Villas the week of Labor Day with my HGVC points.


----------

